# Just checking:  do you know of anyone who works in EMS and homeschools?



## abckidsmom (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm starting to think I'm the only one.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 11, 2011)

I know of a Paramedic who was homeschooled and her family homeschools her siblings as well.


That count?


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 11, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I know of a Paramedic who was homeschooled and her family homeschools her siblings as well.
> 
> 
> That count?



A little.  I'm starting to feel like the only homeschooling medic mom.


----------



## sirengirl (Jul 11, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> A little.  I'm starting to feel like the only homeschooling medic mom.



I actually was wondering how prevalent this is. Unfortunately my state doesn't value education very much and I was thinking about homeschooling if I have kids someday. I figure it would be a good setup for the elementary years. 2 full days of school followed by a day off....


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 11, 2011)

I was homeschooled and now work in EMS, does that count?


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 11, 2011)

sirengirl said:


> I actually was wondering how prevalent this is. Unfortunately my state doesn't value education very much and I was thinking about homeschooling if I have kids someday. I figure it would be a good setup for the elementary years. 2 full days of school followed by a day off....



I've got kids in K, 2, and 3 for this school year.  Today was our first day of school, and we were done in about 2 hours.  It'll be easier on days when the dad is at home and I don't have to parent the little kids at the same time.

It's easier than you'd think to homeschool, and the more mainstream it gets, the more really cool options there are for the kids.

We're reading a really cool novel written by a local author right now...when we're done, we're going to meet her for coffe and a book discussion, and the kids are going to write a quick story with her help.  I'm so excited about that!


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 11, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I was homeschooled and now work in EMS, does that count?



Like!

Having been homeschooled, would you homeschool your kids?


----------



## sirengirl (Jul 11, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I've got kids in K, 2, and 3 for this school year.  Today was our first day of school, and we were done in about 2 hours.  It'll be easier on days when the dad is at home and I don't have to parent the little kids at the same time.
> 
> It's easier than you'd think to homeschool, and the more mainstream it gets, the more really cool options there are for the kids.
> 
> We're reading a really cool novel written by a local author right now...when we're done, we're going to meet her for coffe and a book discussion, and the kids are going to write a quick story with her help.  I'm so excited about that!



I like this. I personally have noticed as I got older that I have to be actively engaged or super interested to actually learn something. I didn't used to be like this- as a young child I could just listen to the teacher once and then remember it. I was fortunate enough to be part of the "gifted" programs all through elementary school, so I got to go on a bus twice a week to a different elementary school with other kids and do more advanced activities and projects. I'll never forget my Mars research project when I was 6 or 7. Fun times! Those are the kinds of things I think all kids should be able to do. Fun, interesting, hands-on education that they can really get into. Education should be a lifestyle, not an activity. My best friend and I are working on her son (my godson) already. He's a year old and my goal is to get him reading by age 3 like I did.

Additionally: we NEED to start teaching anatomy in elementary school. I'm sick of idiot patients. /rant.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 11, 2011)

sirengirl said:


> I like this. I personally have noticed as I got older that I have to be actively engaged or super interested to actually learn something. I didn't used to be like this- as a young child I could just listen to the teacher once and then remember it. I was fortunate enough to be part of the "gifted" programs all through elementary school, so I got to go on a bus twice a week to a different elementary school with other kids and do more advanced activities and projects. I'll never forget my Mars research project when I was 6 or 7. Fun times! Those are the kinds of things I think all kids should be able to do. Fun, interesting, hands-on education that they can really get into. Education should be a lifestyle, not an activity. My best friend and I are working on her son (my godson) already. He's a year old and my goal is to get him reading by age 3 like I did.
> 
> Additionally: we NEED to start teaching anatomy in elementary school. I'm sick of idiot patients. /rant.



We used this course for science last year:  http://www.amazon.com/Exploring-Creation-Anatomy-Apologia-Science/dp/1935495143

My 7 yo can still tell path of blood through the heart.


----------



## sirengirl (Jul 11, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> My 7 yo can still tell path of blood through the heart.



I love this!!


----------



## Dober317 (Jul 11, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> We used this course for science last year:  http://www.amazon.com/Exploring-Creation-Anatomy-Apologia-Science/dp/1935495143
> 
> My 7 yo can still tell path of blood through the heart.


Very impressive! I kid you not, I did not learn this until my junior year of high school.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 11, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Like!
> 
> Having been homeschooled, would you homeschool your kids?



Probably, depending on two things.

The availability of people to teach subjects I'm not strong in (my kids deserve a better math teacher than me lol) and...

The availability of extracurricular activities not tied to school districts. 

For whatever reason these weren't sought out in our case, so I do feel like my brother and I missed out a bit in these areas. From what you've said y'all are in a co-op situation though, which probably overcomes that. 

At the moment we're not planning on homeschooling, mainly looking at a couple of non-denominational Christian schools.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 11, 2011)

PK_Jim said:


> Very impressive! I kid you not, I did not learn this until my junior year of high school.



I still don't know that...........:unsure:


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 11, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> My 7 yo can still tell path of blood through the heart.



Sounds like you either have a future paramedic or future physician.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 11, 2011)

fortsmithman said:


> Sounds like you either have a future paramedic or future physician.



Oh, heck no!  She's a total wimp!  She may toughen up a little, but for this one, I see a kinder, gentler future.  She loves animals, so I took her to the vet with me when the cat was sick...she cried for a week about how mean the vet was. 

Poor dear, I've just never known someone as sensitive.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 17, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I'm starting to think I'm the only one.



Though I'm not currently working as an EMT (left my volunteer job due to politics, looking to get another job  in the near future when I get back to school), I was homeschooled.  I turned out fairly normal!*



*Take that for what it's worth! h34r:


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 17, 2011)

Kate wants the Brownlets to private school'd ... what Mrs Brown fails to realise is that Brown will not be a Consultant Anaesthetist by the time they turn five therefore that is not financially practical!

Mrs Brown might have a new job as a home school teacher!

Brown's formal education is far outweighed by what Brown has taught Brown in Brown's own time.  Brown loves learning and very much values education, Brown is only a bootleg has been vocationally trained Ambo, and yet Brown has some very sophisticated medical textbooks in Brown's library which Brown manages to stumble through/

Brown is currently teaching Brown chemistry in order to get into medical school.

If you want something done right, do it Brownself!


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 17, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Kate wants the Brownlets to private school'd ... what Mrs Brown fails to realise is that Brown will not be a Consultant Anaesthetist by the time they turn five therefore that is not financially practical!
> 
> Mrs Brown might have a new job as a home school teacher!
> 
> ...




That must have taken a lot of effort.  Impressive.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 17, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I was homeschooled and now work in EMS, does that count?



Same here. I loved it. I was practically full time working a volunteer fire department as a senior in highschool, I finished EMT class right after I graduated from school, and I feel as if I have been very well prepared for life. 

Math was the one subject both parents were weak on, but they borrowed neighbors and hired a tutor to get me through algebra 2. I guess it worked. Lol. Now English and literature on the other hand....wow. Mom was a lawyer and absolutely LOVES to write and study language and such. At first it was like drinking from a fire hose, but after a while I learned to love it as well. By the 6te grade I was reading at a post high school level. I was also able to completely test out of all my college English. 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## MedicBender (Jul 18, 2011)

Home schooled at various points in my life, I met all my requirements for graduation from high school when I was 16.


----------



## firecoins (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry. I just feel this needs to be said. 

Evolutionary Biology is science and creationism/intelligent design is a religious belief.  I just can't keep my mouth shut.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 18, 2011)

firecoins said:


> Sorry. I just feel this needs to be said.
> 
> Evolutionary Biology is science and creationism/intelligent design is a religious belief.  I just can't keep my mouth shut.



I don't believe that either are the complete story.  They are certainly not mutually exclusive.  

I can't keep my mouth shut either, but how about we leave this topic for another thread?


----------



## firecoins (Jul 18, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I don't believe that either are the complete story.  They are certainly not mutually exclusive.
> 
> I can't keep my mouth shut either, but how about we leave this topic for another thread?



We can have another thread.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 18, 2011)

firecoins said:


> We can have another thread.



Please


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 18, 2011)

Keep this one on topic please

Sent from my Android Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## wadford (Jul 18, 2011)

I was homeschooled up until high school. Where we live now we are very fortunate to have great schools. I am very involved with my daughter's schooling and her teachers. When she gets home we go over all of her school work ( keep in mind she's only 5). I started teaching her (and me lol) Spanish last year and she uses Spanish some days more often than she uses English. I started teaching her about bones this year. Her favorite word at the moment is phalanges. I don't know if I'd homeschool her, but we definitely devote time each day for learning, whether it's a really cool youtube video about science or animals, or practicing her math and reading, or the Discovery channel. By the way Shark Week starts July 31st!! We started watching that last year and she's super excited about it this year (I may be too....just a little)


----------



## Stingray91 (Jul 18, 2011)

I was homeschooled all throughout grade school and high school. It's pretty cool to see that a lot of people here were too.


----------



## foxfire (Jul 25, 2011)

I was homeschooled from third grade to completion and would not have it any other way. I will homeschool my kids when they come along. homeschooling is not as hard as it appears. Mom incorperated family farm stuff into the curriculum and made it fun most of the time. 
I did dislike math and language to the point of calling it the psychological torture session.^_^ But loves science, and most of the other topics. Can't remember them all at the moment.

hope that counts


----------

